# Stiff forelimb



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

I have this month-old froglet with a stiff forelimb. It is not growing as fast as it should have.
Could anyone tell me what has happened to its forelimb. Thanks.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Was the leg always like that? If not, is it possible that it is out of joint?


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

It's always like that. Sometimes, it does lean on the stiff leg but most of the time it is just hanging like that. I am sure the froglet can not move the leg. It was healthy when it came out of water. Its tankmate is an adult golden mantella. The tank is 18" X18"X18".


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

It would be probable the froglet has a mild form of spindly leg syndrome. Since he has made it this long it is quite possible that he can live a long life. He looks weight looks good.. cute little guy. However, having a one month old tinctorius share a tank with an adult frog, who originates from half a world away, is not likely to work out for either frog. 

You can put together a tank for your azureus froglet really easily with even a plastic shoebox with some damp sphagnum moss, plant clipping and leaf litter, or even damp paper towels with a plastic cup for a hiding place (temporarily). You can keep an eye on exactly how much he is eating and let him grow up some. Down the road you can make him a nicer tank, but for now separating him from the mantella should be a priority.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree. He should be separated. 

You say he was ok when he came out of the water, so, it sounds like this leg problem was acquired post morph-out. Can you get a picture of the side that the leg is on so we can see his shoulder?

If this is a dislocated limb, you might be able to fix it yourself. I had to do so, recently, and it was fairly simple. 

Even if the leg improves, he should be housed separately from the mantella, IMO.


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

Many thanks guys. It was alone in the tank. The mantella is just a weak refugee from my Mantella tank. He is back in his tank now. I will try to take a picture of its shoulder. It's eating OK. I hope to put it into my 4' X 2' X 2' tinc tank when it grows up. I have 7 adults
in the tank now.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Ah I see where are coming from with the mantella thing, but I am glad you separated them.
Kris could easily be right. If that is the case it can reoccur, I started wondering if it something to do with the act of shedding that puts their arm out of joint.

Anyway your little guys arm does remind me of one of my auratus that was among some of the first frogs I bred, he is much more disabled then yours though. I still have him in his own little tank I think he is about 5 or 6 yrs old now. 

Also just curious, did you pull the eggs or did the little guy morph out in the tank. I am interested how the 7 frogs are relating, problems, successes, etc you don't see people keeping large groups of tinctorius in a nice big tank often! 

Thanks,


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

These Tincs are getting along OK. Maybe it's because they grew up together. Sometimes some of them do fight but there is plenty room to run. They came from different sources and I just kept getting eggs. I always take out the eggs. Here is a somewhat blurred pic of the froglet. But you can still see the right arm fully stretched. If this is out of joint. How can I fix it without hurting the froglet?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a frog with a front leg out of joint at the shoulder. What I did was hold the frog in one hand and the foot of that leg in the other hand. I slightly released my grip on the frog, while holding the foot. The frog wiggled to get away and the leg fell back into joint. I could actually feel it pop back into place. There have been no issues since. This was about a month ago.

It does look like that leg could be out of joint.


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, Kris. What an ingenious way to do it. I'ii give it a try.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

While I do like for people to think I'm a genius, I actually got that tip from RedEyeTroyFrog. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it might be little more complicated. Here is a clear pic of its right arm. It turns out that the problem is the elbow instead of the shoulder. It just could not bend its arm at the elbow. The arm is as stiff as a twig. Is the elbow out of joint too?


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a vet you can take him/her to? It might be something else, but from what I read the above posters seem to have you in the right direction.

Have you tried to hold his foot while letting him wiggle out to put his elbow/shoulder back into place?


----------



## tortfrog (Mar 19, 2008)

No vet I can trust here. I did try to let it wiggle and its shoulder seemed OK. But the elbow seemed dead locked, just like no joint there, so weird...


----------

